# AL-Qaeda-Final battle in India



## theserpent (Jul 23, 2014)

> Mumbai: Intelligence agencies say that Al-Qaeda is making inroads into India, in a bid to sow the seeds of a ‘final war’ across the country, reported the Daily Mail.
> 
> The ideological goal of the terrorist organization, according to a detailed report is Ghazwa-e-Hind, or the final battle in India.
> 
> ...



Al-Qaeda making terror inroads into India, says report | Deccan Chronicle


Their plan will fail


----------



## Desmond (Jul 23, 2014)

Not if they resort to guerilla tactics.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 23, 2014)

Indian army will wipe taliban off


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 23, 2014)

Dear Al-Qaeda, First save ur palestinian brothers from israel instead of attacking india..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 23, 2014)

But primarily,we the citizens of India,cutting across every Religious community,Caste,Creed,Social Status,Financial conditions MUST stay UNITED and ALERT  against the war by these extremist jihadis. 
It should be our Moral responsibility,bravery and not cowardice in our acts,so that we could ultimately win against their evil wishes.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 23, 2014)

India is capable of delivering democracies at Mach 3. Al Qaeda can use some democracy


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 23, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> India is capable of delivering democracies at Mach 3. Al Qaeda can use some democracy


----------



## sam1 (Jul 23, 2014)

But there is a slight difference between capability and willpower/resolve. Look at Israel and you'll know what I mean.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 23, 2014)

if they want a war, they will get one. come on m**f**s , stop hiding behind the mountains of cowardice,sacrilege  and distortion and face it, lets see how good your testicular fortitude is before a army of millions.


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2014)

lmao daily mail at it again


----------



## funskar (Jul 24, 2014)

mms samjha hai kya al qaida ne 

Al qaida should first get guts to save themselves from israel..


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2014)

Why do they battle in India in the first place.

BTW people should know first what Jihad is?? Killing innocent people is never called as Jihad


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 24, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> if they want a war, they will get one. come on m**f**s , stop hiding behind the mountains of cowardice,sacrilege  and distortion and face it, lets see how good your testicular fortitude is before a army of millions.



Be careful what you wish for friend-bad things have an uncanny habit of coming true,especially when they're least expected.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 24, 2014)

well, It doesn't matter what I wish, if I had power, I would evacuate children, women, elders and a few good men, then nuke the whole damn country where they are born.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 24, 2014)

whether people know it or not is not so important; the demons who wreak havoc in the name of jihad should be the ones who should be *made* to know its meaning first & foremost, as well as those of the kind that write love-letters to these demons congratulating them.


----------



## hsr (Jul 24, 2014)

Don't make this a YouTube comment thread. "Media space shrinking" and this news, no wonder...


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 27, 2014)

the point is why India matters to them too much, 

the answer,

Mughals/Arabs invaders ruled india for past thousand year and still India is a Hindu majority country, that is a big problem with them..

The muslim population india is largest in the world, so they easily get good ground and support here

USA and Israel cant tolerate them, so they can fight with them, but cant beat them, but India is very different, here we have SECULARS, and also its a easy target

there is no good or bad in the eye of jihadist, there are only believers and non believers that's it, 

even if Al-Qaida attacks in india, they wont do it openly, they will use their network in india (and belive no government in India dare to take any action - vote bank, secularism) so India can never beat them


----------



## theserpent (Jul 27, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> the point is why India matters to them too much,
> 
> the answer,
> 
> ...



Nop,Indonesia

- - - Updated - - -

So you think Indian govt/army will just watch them killing innocent?? They will take action the govt aint stupid not to take any action


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> the point is why India matters to them too much,
> 
> the answer,
> 
> ...



It depends upon the type of government in power. Kongress would just stare and do nothing but I have immense faith that if Porkistan does any stupid things this time around IIIrd World War is the result.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 27, 2014)

See India is not the country where army / or govt will keep quiet if innocent citizens die.. and even if those al qaida people do come,I'm pretty sure this will lead to a 3rd world war like bssunil says..and anyway they can't do anything over here, this is no ISIS state


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 27, 2014)

^^Oh no they won't be able to cross Pakistan let alone come to India. The thing is no matter how much weak pakistani govt looks, the military establishment there is quite strong and ISIS is not strong enough to tear pakistan to even reach the steps of India.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 27, 2014)

I have faith in Indian army , air force and navy. Can't say the same thing with so much confidence for some of our leaders and parties like **gres.


----------



## Dastan (Jul 27, 2014)

I really don't have much faith in our capabilities tbh.Nothing is indigenous,we are dependant 90% imported stuff  . Army morale seems low,i only hear bsf jawans being killed in ceasefire violations not the other way round .China biggest ally in south asia seems to be pak and by the looks of it,seems like it would take us  atleast another two (three ?) decades to match their military capabilities . 
And as for al queda's plans its not like they've jump started it all of a sudden,i believe the foundation has already been laid and the war will start from  within .


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 28, 2014)

patrioism, pride, faith is good, but we should also see how strong we are against our enemy, reality is different.

there is no close ally to India, forget ally, there is will be serious repurcussion if our miitary or government even dare to speak against them

how many know that recently, some secular political parties tried to overtake the Israel consulate in mumbai for their action in Gaza, look what happened in August 2012 in Azad maidan in mumbai, and also see what is happening in UP,


----------



## funskar (Jul 28, 2014)

India should adopt the policy of israel.. _-snip-_ the enemy n don't leave it's land..

Bt india leaved the land in 65/71 on table..

Israel don't leaves the land which is conquered by their army.. _-snip-_ table n uno


----------



## theserpent (Jul 28, 2014)

To fight terrorism any country will be ready to join hands with India,and HEY Russia is a supporter of India


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 28, 2014)

Russia will always come to India's aid when required. And if it is against China, there is a high chance US will join hands with India


----------



## Anorion (Jul 28, 2014)

Daily Mail.


----------



## heistings (Jul 28, 2014)

things that India can defense well


----------



## DVJex (Jul 28, 2014)

Bringing China into this?? Seriously?? They are not allies of Al-Qaeda and they will they not help them.
And Israel and human rights dont agree. I'm pretty sure human rights matter here.


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2014)

closing this crap.


----------

